# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Voor een artikel staat een uitroepteken

## Leontien

Wij, het team van MediCity, plaatsen artikelen over verschillende gezondheidsonderwerpen. Voortaan kun je deze makkelijk vinden doordat er een icoon uitroepteken voor staat. Om het overzicht te bewaren van alle artikelen verzoek ik je om zelf geen icoon uitroepteken te gebruiken voor je bericht. Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Leontien,
Ik vind dit een mooie site. Je kunt hier veel opzoeken en in feite alles vragen.
Ik las dat je ook berichten kunt insturen als administrator.
Zijn dat dan berichten die je zelf uit kranten, boeken of media haalt?
Hoe gaat dat eigenlijk?
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Jolanda,

Ik zie nu pas je bericht hier, vandaar dat ik wat laat reageer, excuses.

Je kunt als redactie berichten plaatsen bij Nieuws en artikelen. Deze artikelen komen voornamelijk uit de media of van websites van leden zelf die bij de redactie zitten. Zij plaatsen artikelen op hun eigen website en plaatsen daar een verkorte versie van op MediCity. Van nieuwsberichten uit de media worden kleine stukjes gecopieerd met een link erbij. Hopelijk is je vraag voldoende beantwoord en als je interesse hebt om ook nieuwsberichten te plaatsen kun je mij dat doorgeven.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

